# Do you like being the age you are?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm 24 but I hate being this age. The best years of my life was 7th grade---9th grade (junior high) and 10-11th. But Junior High was better than HS. I feel more like that age and cannot relate to MOST people my age, that's why I don't have friends. I used to be alive, had a life, had stuff to do, places to go, and FRIENDS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd love to be back in high school, I had more friends in that time of my life than any other.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i'd actually like to be 18-21, but 17 isn't a bad age.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

No. At 29 there is nothing to look forward to except retirement and death. If I had any chance of getting a husband and kids I would look forward to that... but who I am kidding.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

No, I feel old. Wish I was 18(or younger) again.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I would love to be this age if my life was going well. I think my favorite ages were from 5-12.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I want to be a few years older. I think I will be happier then.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, I still feel like a twenty-year-old.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm 21 and want to stay 21 forever


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

I do not like being the age I am. I am 23, but I wish I was 24. :b I finish university at the end of this year and go into full-time work next year, so I am looking forward to greater financial freedom.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't mind being 44, but I wish I had the figure I had when I was 22.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

No time like the present though. Only the present exists.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm not at all happy with 36. I've wasted so many years and can look back on all that I should have done & not done and regret my choices.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am 32 and wish I were in my 50's. Why? Because my daughter would be grown and established and I think I would have less responsibilities. I think I could actually enjoy life more. I have to many responsibilities right now.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes. I would like to stop aging now.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

I like being 22. The only other age that I really liked was 20. I liked drinking more when it was illegal.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I'd rather be 27 or 28.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep. I am terrified of getting older.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> No. I would like to be about 5 years old.


Me too!


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Perpetually body around 23 would be nice but mind continueing ... like a vampire or immortal. Otherwise just time warp me to 130+ so I could say I accomplished something & go ahead & kick the can already.

We are stuck where we are though so might as well make the most of it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, give or take a year.

Although anxiety's making everything needlessly harder than it needs to be .


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm just grateful that I'm no longer high school or college age.


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd rather be 22-24. People always ask me how old I am during interviews because I look younger. It makes it hard to get a serious job.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I can't say I dislike my age, but the happiest age for me was 15. High school years were the best times.


----------



## Vieras (May 3, 2009)

Not really. Being 20 is as bad as being 17... you're not an adult, but you're supposed to act like one. I kind of wish that I was born a few years earlier. Rather be 20 in 2006 than in 2009.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

No way, want to go back to early 20s.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

No, because I wish I was already retired. I still have 40 years left. By then, retirement age could be 70.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, I'm happy with my age. I've decided to always like the age I am no matter how old that might be. Children are excited about birthdays. I can be too!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I'm not at all happy with 36. I've wasted so many years and can look back on all that I should have done & not done and regret my choices.


Someday you'll be 50, looking back and regreting not doing anything when you were 36, because when you were 36, you were regreting the things you didn't do when you were 24, because you were regreting the things you didn't do when you were 16, etc...

The time is now. Do something. 

I love being 25, it's a good age.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

No. I hate my age. Not because i perceive it in a bad way, but because i feel that people see me as less mature than i actually am. Also, i cannot seem to be able to communicate properly to people of my age group. But I don't know, maybe it's just because of where i live or something like that.

Another thing is, older girls will never take me seriously, so i'm restricted to girls of my own age, or younger, which i feel i have little in common with. But that's a not so very good point to make, as i'm not even able to say "Yes" when a girl asks me out. I'm such a coward...:|

Well, i don't think i have made such a good argument, but that's all the cons i can currently think of of being a 17 year old male.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Hadron said:


> No. I hate my age. Not because i perceive it in a bad way, but because i feel that people see me as less mature than i actually am. Also, i cannot seem to be able to communicate properly to people of my age group. But I don't know, maybe it's just because of where i live or something like that.
> 
> Another thing is, older girls will never take me seriously, so i'm restricted to girls of my own age, or younger, which i feel i have little in common with. But that's a not so very good point to make, as i'm not even able to say "Yes" when a girl asks me out. I'm such a coward...:|
> 
> Well, i don't think i have made such a good argument, but that's all the cons i can currently think of of being a 17 year old male.


this. except switch the genders in everything he said.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Any age between 16-22 seems like a good age to me.

The thing is I'm 28 now but mentally I'm still stuck in my teen years. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that I never got to live life like a normal teen. I never experienced teenage dating, going out with friends to parties, movies, etc. So now I feel like I can't grow up until I experience those things. But that's never going to happen, and it's a bit painful knowing that.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Not really. I don't like being 20, because I feel as though I should have experienced a lot more by this age than I actually have. I mean, I suppose 20 is a good age to be, but it seems like I'm playing a part or something. I don't feel like a real 20-year-old AT ALL, and this bothers me.

Really, I'd like to be 10 again, when things were simple. =)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I do like the age I am at the moment, 19-22 although my worst years regarding anxiety are a great period of your life, and I am a little sad that I am moving into good ol adulthood with a 9-5 working day and all that jazz. uni was great.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't mind being 25 I guess. Mid 20s is such an awkward time though. It feels like so many things should have happened already when in fact the only thing that happened was that I graduated college.


----------



## John Paul (Jun 19, 2009)

No, I will be 25 in a couple of weeks time, I want to go back to being a kid.


----------



## saym (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't like being 21. Being a kid was alot easier...before I started getting SA. Alot of the time I wish I was like 80..then I would've already gone through life and wouldn't have to deal with this **** anymore...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

pokeherpro said:


> Someday you'll be 50...


Can't be sure of that. Even if you assume only death by natural causes, one of my brothers died of a heart attack at 45. My grandfather died of a brain tumor at 38.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm 38, and I like being my age. People no longer ask me when I'm finally going to get married and have kids, which is cool. I'm out of school, even better. 

I might feel different if I had health problems, but as things stand now, I'm happy with my age.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I hate being 14. You can't do anything and no one takes you seriously. Plus, you have _high school_ in it's infinite wonders.... :roll


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

AudreyHepburn said:


> I hate being 14. You can't do anything and no one takes you seriously. Plus, you have _high school_ in it's infinite wonders.... :roll


Never enjoyed being young myself either but it goes so fast you will soon be wondering how you spent all that time. I'd say just enjoy it for what it is for the time being, before you know it, you'll be 20 and ill be ummm... 26. Holy %#$&


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Absolutely


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I do, just as long as I don't get any older.

21-23 is probably the perfect age. You're an adult, but can still have fun (at least if you don't have SA).


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I think so.

It feels like I've been the same age for a long, long time though. So I'm probably just used to it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I do not like this age, because I *hate* getting older. It's causing me some real problems.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd like to be one year older so i can legally drink but other than that i'm good.


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm fairly content with my age. I'm in my early 30s. I wouldn't want to be in high school again. I still wonder what I want to do when I grow up, but my current field seems fine for now. Having some experience in life helps. There are still many things I haven't been able to do yet, and that worries me some times. When you work with the same people every day and nothing changes, it gets hard to meet people. I miss the college environment. There was a certain energy level there that I liked.


----------

